# What are you putting on toast?



## i_am_Lois (May 6, 2014)

I like toast various ways. Tuna salad sandwich, BLT, with hard boiled egg slices, peanut butter & jelly, grilled cheese, and sometimes with just lettuce & mayo between 2 slices. But most of the bread I toast up is lavished with butter & strawberry preserves. What's your favorite way to decorate your toast?

View attachment 6559


----------



## Falcon (May 6, 2014)

Mostly P-nutbutter and some kind of jam.  (Jelly is too hard to spread.)


----------



## i_am_Lois (May 6, 2014)

Falcon said:


> Mostly P-nutbutter and some kind of jam.  (Jelly is too hard to spread.)



Falcon, I have to agree with you about the jelly. Jelly never spreads. You can't mash it... a knife will only push it around.

Funny thing happened when I read your reply. I have cataracts & my vision challenges me at times. The first time I read what you wrote I thought it said (jelly is too hard to _SPELL_). I laughed at your joke... because you did spell jelly... then I saw that you actually wrote (jelly is too hard to _SPREAD_). LOL


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 6, 2014)

I don't eat toast very often, but when I do I just use butter.


----------



## hollydolly (May 6, 2014)

I can quite happily eat anything on toast tbh ,mostly wholemeal or granary toast .

In the morning I have  just one slice with butter and orange marmalade, 

for a snack during the day I'll put thick sliced ham off the bone with a scraping of mayo, or I'll just have warmed sliced tomatoes with chopped basil, or English stilton cheese or French brie with chopped bacon..yummm.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (May 6, 2014)

I don't eat a lot of toast, but when I do eat it, I have 2 favorite ways that I like it.  Sometimes, I make a breakfast (or lunch, or dinner) sandwich made with toast, butter, slice of cheese, and thinly sliced tomatoes, sea salt and pepper. Occasionally, I add a bit of mustard to the sandwich.
The second way I like toast is much simpler; it is just buttered toast with whole cranberry sauce instead of jam. I LOVE cranberries ! !  So, this one is a special treat for me. 
I also do the same thing with English muffins, which I like much better than toast, but usually don't buy because they are so expensive.


HappyFlowerLady


----------



## Warrigal (May 7, 2014)

Mashed avocado with salt and pepper or cottage cheese with fresh sliced strawberries on top.
Both are scrumptious.


----------



## Kaya (May 7, 2014)

A little butter with honey. Anything to hide the taste of gluten free toast. Ick.


----------



## rkunsaw (May 7, 2014)

Most of the sandwiches I eat are on toast, Peanut butter and jelly or peanut butter and honey are always on toast. Buttered toast is good with eggs and some part of a dead pig.

Apple butter on toast is a favorite too.  Oh. I almost forgot the best....Cinnamon toast.


----------



## Pappy (May 7, 2014)

Cinnamon toast, yum. Just butter on that. Regular toast, I like jams, PB, honey and some times a cinnamon, sugar mix you sprinkle on the toast. Poached eggs on toast are also good.


----------



## Jackie22 (May 7, 2014)

....strawberry jam, honey, apple butter and apricot jam.


----------



## Justme (May 7, 2014)

I don't eat toast. My husband likes a good quality jam or marmalade on his.


----------



## That Guy (May 7, 2014)




----------



## Denise1952 (May 7, 2014)

I like my Adams crunchy on toast for a night-time snack.  But I heard of a good one on an English Muffin.  You add a slice of tomato and Parmesan Cheese.  I know I would probably want to add a bit of butter (real) as well as the EM would have to be cinnamon and raisin,layful:


----------



## Denise1952 (May 7, 2014)

That Guy said:


>



Gaggers,


----------



## taffboy (May 31, 2014)

Honey for me .


----------

